# Thinkpad E330 recovery issue



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a Thinkpad E330 on Windows 8 that I need to access the advanced start up options with as it has a corrupt boot sector.

So, I use a USB Pen with Windows 8 iso on it (I installed this to the USB pen using the Microsoft ISO to USB tool), when I get to the advanced startup, I choose my language only to be faced with the following message:

"You must log in to access System Recovery Options". I can only press OK to reboot the system.

I didn't make any recovery discs, so am pretty stumped at this stage hoping for advice on here.

Where can I log in to access the System Recovery Options?

Is there any other way round it? 

Many thanks.

Craig


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Have you tried tapping F11 or F8 to get into Windows 8 recovery? Reboot the machine as soon as you see your PC OEM name start tapping F11. This will not require using your USB thumb drive.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there.

I have tried these options too, should have said in my first post.

I get the same issue.

I can run the automated startup repair, and it tells me what's wrong but fails to repair. The issue is that the boot sector is corrupt i need to get to a command prompt to fix it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That screen you get to under "Repair Your Computer" should have a .cmd prompt open to use further down in the selection if you pass the option to repair startup you will see a bigger choice of options.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't even get that far.

As soon as I select my language and press ok, I get the error message


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

_Not sure where you are as I know of no language choice before that screen._


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

I chose the recovery option on the laptop, that asks me to choose a language our keyboard selection, I forget which now, and I press ok and that's when it appears.

I've tried using a Windows 8 disc and same issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

what I am talking about occurs before Recovery option and is on the Repair screen.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't even get to a repair screen.

I only really have the auto repair startup options, which always fails. Then it says advanced which I press and it then asks for keyboard.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

On startup, I can press F11 and this will take me to the recovery utility.

Once its finished loading windows files, I get presented with a System Recovery Options pop up, where I choose the language, which is greyed out, and the Keyboard input method.

I choose United Kingdom and press Next.
This message is then shown:

You must log in to access System Recovery Options. If you are having trouble logging in, please contact your computer administrator for assistance. Click ok to restart the computer.

That's it, I can't do nothing else other than restart and go through the cycle again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you trying method 5 here How To Access Advanced Startup Options in Windows 8 or 8.1


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't have access to another windows 8 machine to create recovery drive


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I did not ask that I asked are you trying to use method 5.

Method 5: Boot From a Windows 8 Recovery Drive

Insert your Windows 8 Recovery Drive into a free USB port.

Tip: Don't worry if you weren't proactive and never got around to creating a Recovery Drive. If you have another computer with Windows 8, or a friend with Windows 8 on his or her computer, see How To Create a Windows 8 Recovery Drive for instructions.

Boot your computer from the flash drive.

On the Choose your keyboard layout screen, tap or click on US or whatever keyboard layout you'd like to use.

Advanced Startup Options will begin instantly.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's what I'm saying, I don't have the WIndows 8 Recovery USB, because I have no access to a Win 8 pc to create it.

Or I would try this method.

If I create a windows 8 vm on my windows 7 machine, should I be able to create this recovery drive through that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

craigs85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a Thinkpad E330 on Windows 8 that I need to access the advanced start up options with as it has a corrupt boot sector.
> 
> ...


Your contradicting the above statement where you say you have a usb drive with win 8.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

The USB Windows 8 is an actual ISO of a Windows 8 installer, not the Recovery drive that can be made from within a Windows 8 installation.

Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Right then, good news, I've got to the advanced options properly using WIndows 8 iso.

I tried a C:\ bootrec /fixboot.

This finished correctly, but still doesn't boot.

What else could I try to fix the corrupt boot sector.?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

These are the other options for fixing it Use Bootrec.exe in the Windows RE to troubleshoot startup issues


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks .
Will give them a go and report back here.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Slightly worrying, but, in the commant prompt, I use the bootrec scanos prompt, and it returns 0 windows installation.

I try the other drives (C, D, F etc), and all says the same.

If I dir the C drive there are two folders on there, similarly on the others...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try the Rebuild BCD


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've tried to run a chkdsk in command prompt.

It says the type of file system is RAW.

Can this be fixed or is it reimstall?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try this and see if you can recover your data Windows 8 raw drive or partition recovery - recover data from raw disks or partitions. after which you would reinstall.


----------

